# Video of John Ramm's Merlin Running!



## mayhugh1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Here is the video of John's Merlin after some recent re-work. He just may have the record, from a very short list of running quarter scale Merlins, for the longest sustained run. - Terry

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KTPf3kZz9u0[/ame]


----------



## Speedy (Jul 8, 2016)

:thumbup: amazing


----------



## ThomasSK (Jul 9, 2016)

Would you mind answering a few questions?  
what kind of fuel is the motor running on for the test? 
Does the motor have fuel injection or is it using a carburator?

My quick back of the envelope calculation suggest that a 1/4 scale Merlin should have 18 BHP or so, any thougths on if you could obtain that?

-Thomas.


----------



## mayhugh1 (Jul 9, 2016)

I believe he's running on pump gas, and I know he's using a carburetor. I really don't know about any attempts at making power measurements, but John may be able to comment. I've been posting for him because he's much more comfortable in his shop than on a computer. - Terry


----------



## michael-au (Jul 9, 2016)

Its good to see it running again, very impressive


----------



## metalmad (Jul 9, 2016)

It really is Awesome Work.
Pete


----------



## Coomba (Jul 31, 2016)

OUTSTANDING! I like it!


----------

